# Not very good payload



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

A friend has purchased a new Autocruise Pioneer Colt on a Ford Chassis because it was the only automatic option available. It has a max weight of 3500 kgs and a ramp weight empty of 3100 kgs approx. This obviously gives only 400 kgs load. Hardly seems enough, what do you think??? I have tried on there behalf to see if a mod can be done to allow extra weight but the company that has been recommended said that Ford will not allow it to be done. Presume they are stuck to adjusting the payload.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If you check the specs on other vans you will find there are many with a lot less than that !. For a van without a garage to carry a scooter in, I would consider 400kg reasonable but not good.  

Trevor


----------

